# Cocceius + Voetius = Witsius ? Similarities/Differences



## crhoades (Feb 13, 2006)

Need some help here understanding the history of CT and especially the three men listed above. I was looking at Willem J. Van Asselt's The Federal Theology of Johnnes Cocceius and in the back he had a chart that showed a family tree of sorts of CT. It showed Witsius as descending from both Cocceius and Voetius. After some skimming and index hopping I found out that Cocceius's CT ended up denying the abiding validity of the Sabbath. Voetius took him to task for that. That's about all I know. What aspects did Witsius pick up from each? What are the main differences? If there is an article or thread that elucidates this, I'm more than happy to read it. Thanks!


----------



## crhoades (Feb 13, 2006)

Some help here:
http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/History_Covenant_Theology.htm


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 11, 2006)

I would also recommend reading J.I. Packer's Introduction to The Economy of the Covenants by Witsius. He discusses this lineage for a bit there.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I would also recommend reading J.I. Packer's Introduction to The Economy of the Covenants by Witsius. He discusses this lineage for a bit there.


Thanks! That's probably next in line on my hit list of books to buy and read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2006)

I recommend reading Joel Beeke's _Gisbertus Voetius: Toward a Reformed Marriage of Knowledge and Piety_ and _The Life and Theology of Herman Witsius (1636-1708)_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2006)

Abraham Van De Velde, _The Wonders of the Most High (A 125 Year History of the United Netherlands 1550-1675)_:



> Coccesians and Cartesians work together, and Descart is glorified as a "great light". It was he who paved the way to exegete Scripture. Yes, they boast so much of these people that some say that since the apostles we did not see in the Church such learned people as Coccesius (Coccesius, 1603-1669, a Dutch theologian). Also that the least disciple of Coccesius knows more of Scriptures than all the Reformers. But these teachers of new doctrines appear to take a multitude of people away from our Churches. For experience teaches that many embrace anything that is taught by these people. According to Franciscus Ridderius, one of the followers of Coccesius wrote, "that Coccesians and Cartesians agree because their respective truths embrace and agree together."
> 
> This new theology is especially in conflict with the dignity of the Person of our Lord Jesus Christ. As is apparent from the following theses:
> 
> ...


----------

